# my thoughts on the un gun ban thread that was closed



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I understand why it was closed, too political and names shouldn't of been mentioned. but just because Doboy is a little passionate about this, its no reason to not discuss this very important topic for all gun owners, lets get the word out. this un small arms tready is not a good thing for any legal gun owners in the united states and they have been trying to backdoor this in for a long time. 

that being said, im hillbilly enough to know if such a thing ever becomes mandated and attempted to be upheld, there will be consequences... 

so will you comply??? I WONT, in my mind, the un has no place in the US!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I guess that means we can't provide militery aid to the rebels in Syria or does the treaty just mean you can't sell guns but giving them away is fine?

IMO its a stupid treaty initiated by stupid people.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

At least Doboy's links are still there.

Follow The Gun Wire on this subject. www.thegunwire.com


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ez right on


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> so will you comply??? I WONT, in my mind, the un has no place in the US!!


Comply with what exactly? What do you expect to change?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> The double speak in D.C. coming from every side is almost unimaginably ridiculous. What exactly is this UN arms treaty for again? Man, we must be reaaaally stupid.


A. It's not a gun ban at all. So I don't see how your graphic or some of the comments here apply at all.

I'm waiting for the guys who are so strongly against it to tell us what it's going to do. You could start us out I suppose?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

What do you expect to change? 

How about registration and tracking of firearms and ammunition. I couldn't buy my favorite imported match grade .22 ammo from SK and wolf anymore without complying to a registry. I could no longer purchase .22 ammo that is shot from my own patio from a bolt action gun into a paper target for my own enjoyment and recreation on my property without being registered and tracked. That is what you could expect to change. I would encourage you to read the document .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

supercanoe said:


> What do you expect to change?
> 
> How about registration and tracking of firearms and ammunition. I couldn't buy my favorite imported match grade .22 ammo from SK and wolf anymore without complying to a registry. I could no longer purchase .22 ammo that is shot from my own patio from a bolt action gun into a paper target for my own enjoyment and recreation on my property without being registered and tracked. That is what you could expect to change. I would encourage you to read the document .


Thank you, But considering where the question first came from I wasn't going to be baited into an argument and get this thread closed. This is a legitiment issue for all legal gun owners in the US.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> What do you expect to change?
> 
> How about registration and tracking of firearms and ammunition. I couldn't buy my favorite imported match grade .22 ammo from SK and wolf anymore without complying to a registry. I could no longer purchase .22 ammo that is shot from my own patio from a bolt action gun into a paper target for my own enjoyment and recreation on my property without being registered and tracked. That is what you could expect to change. I would encourage you to read the document .


Looked to me it was addressing importers and exporters. Are you buying ammunition directly from sources overseas? I doubt it, which is a result from the controls already in place I'm guessing. I don't see how it is going to affect domestic purchases. I'm reading the document now. Which section are you basing your opinion from? All I'm seeing are international transfers, which have had similar controls for a long time which aren't stopping me from shooting my .22. Ridiculous prices caused by the gougers is though!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The treaty states that imported guns and ammo would require registration of the end user-that's you and me. The treaty includes wording like a "National Control List"-what does that mean? Or "Apply provisions of this treaty to the broadest range of conventional Arms". None of that sounds good to me. I'm not looking for a debate here, so I'm done.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just reminds me of how you eat an elephant--- One bite at a time


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

> "This treaty will not diminish anyone's freedom, in fact the treaty recognizes the freedom of both individuals and states to obtain, possess and use arms for legitimate purposes," Kerry said after signing the treaty.
> 
> "Make no mistake, we would never think about supporting a treaty that is inconsistent with the rights of Americans, the rights of American citizens to be able to exercise their guaranteed rights under our constitution," he said.


Sounds good to me! Or maybe it is one big huge bold faced lie and this an attempt to sneak one in on the sleeping people of the United States. Could be! It'd sure wake us right up now wouldn't it! I wish they WOULD try something so silly... This is the US. We're better than that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh I don't know, maybe article 12 has me wondering.... 

ARTICLE 12 

ENFORCEMENT
1.Each State Party shall adopt national legislation or other appropriate national measures regulations and policies as may be necessary to implement the obligations of this Treaty.

granted it all still has to go thru proper channels (I wont get into politics) but I fully hope this is shot down and its a shame the way some think that no harm can come from this... unbelievable.. read between the lines...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

All I see it saying is do as you already do pretty much. I don't think that section is saying much other than you are expected to do SOMETHiNG! We already do...If you don't think so you've never tried to sell a gun across state lines which I'm sure you probably have. Tried selling legally internationally? Hats what this is about, international trade. Not domestic. Are people going to be affected by it? I sure hope so. Will it be law abiding US citizens? Not according to this international treaty. I'm not trying to start arguments, we can talk about is civically I would hope. I'm definitely against any national registry and think that would be a joke. No way they could regulate everything to the point where it would make a difference. No I wouldn't comply!
What does this section mean to you?

_Reaffirming_ the sovereign right of any State to regulate and control conventional arms exclusively within its territory, pursuant to its own legal or constitutional system.

Non-intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any State in accordance with Article 2 (7) of the Charter of the United Nations;


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If it is not ment to change anything why do we need it at all? You think they can't keep track of our guns and sales, they are already tracking all of our phone calls and Emails and what we sign into on the internet. I would say tracking our guns would be easy. The government says it doesn't keep track of new gun sales which may be correct but they require gun dealers to do it for them with the 4473 you fill out. If they need information they just call the dealer and they must furnish the information requested. When a dealer goes out of business they go collect all the 4473's and put the information into a computor. Sounds to me like they may not keep information but they always have access to the information. I think the dealers should be able to destroy the 4473 after the buyer is approved for the purchase. Of couse this wouldn't do away with access since they are also required to keep a bound book and many dealers also have everything on computor.


----------

